# Newly Adopted Adult Dog Soiling Crate



## MJL (Apr 20, 2011)

We adopted a 14-month old Shar-pei/Pug mix 3 weeks ago. Roscoe is wonderful, but we have been having issues with housetraining him. It seems he may have never been properly housetrained before. 

We have been crating him when we are at work. My husband would come home at lunch to walk him, Roscoe wouldn’t “go” outside, but would go almost immediately after my husband re-crated him and left the house to return to work. We think him soiling his crate immediately after he is left alone is a behavior based on anxiety. 

Every time he soils his crate (75% of the time, sometimes he only poops or only pees), we thoroughly clean the crate, wash the bedding with Nature's Miracle. At first I thought him soiling the crate was because the crate was a little big for him, but I have since put in a divider and the problem persists. 

Additionally, Roscoe doesn’t “go” consistently on his walks. It seems like he sees walks as more a fun excursion to watch and (attempt to) chase small animals. Once he becomes distracted by a squirrel or bird, he has no interest in doing his business outside. He is in weekly training classes now, but it can be really frustrating when he becomes distracted so easily.

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to housetrain a dog with possible separation anxiety issues? We’re really not sure if crating him is productive. He has stopped having accidents in the house when we are home, so he must understand it’s not okay for him to just go in the house.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

MJL said:


> We adopted a 14-month old Shar-pei/Pug mix 3 weeks ago. Roscoe is wonderful, but we have been having issues with housetraining him. It seems he may have never been properly housetrained before.
> 
> We have been crating him when we are at work. My husband would come home at lunch to walk him, Roscoe wouldn’t “go” outside, but would go almost immediately after my husband re-crated him and left the house to return to work. We think him soiling his crate immediately after he is left alone is a behavior based on anxiety.
> 
> ...


First thing I would do is take longer walks, and give him more time outside.. Just watching and not interacting until he goes.. Then a ton of praise and treat when he goes and then comes back in the house.

You need to get him to go outside first, and it would appear that will take a lot of patience and waiting. Get a lawn chair, a book, and wait it out.. 

For example, Kaya was trained this way.. At first it took over half an hour in the morning until she went.. Then a big praise, and treat when she came back in.. No poop, no treat..

Now you open the door in the morning and she's out, done her thing, and racing back to get her praise... Then in the house for breakfast, and maybe a treat once in a while. Same in the evening after work.

I adopted her out with my parents a couple of moths ago and had them establish the same routine...


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a different approach. Doesn't mean Tx is wrong, and I'm right, or Tx is right and I'm wrong, it's just a different way to do it.

I think sometimes dogs get distracted when given too much time to do their business outside. So, give him 5 minutes to pee/poop outside, maybe 10. (sometimes a little romp around the yard will get the bowels moving, and help him go.) But, if he doesn't go after that, bring him in. Just make sure you watch him like a hawk, so he doesn't try to do his business inside.
Then, 5 minutes later, try going outside again. Basically, 5 minutes out, then 5 minutes in, until he goes. That way, you don't give him the opportunity to get distracted, and forget to go!  

As far as him going in the crate, it DOES sound like anxiety, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it's full blown Separation Anxiety. That's usually much more severe with barking, howling, tearing things up, escaping from the crate, etc. But, there are varying levels of anxiety, and he IS fairly new to your home, and you also think he's never really been potty trained to begin with. So, he may need some more time to settle in.

When you crate him during the day, while you're gone, do you leave anything in the crate with him? Have you tried leaving a bully stick, or a frozen, stuffed kong for him to work on? Have you conditioned him to like being in the crate? 

If not, I'd suggest leaving a bully stick or frozen, stuffed kong in his crate with him, and, when you ARE home, do some crate conditioning. Also, try googling "crate games".

Some dogs are more anxious when they're in a small space, like a crate. Other dogs feel like the crate is their safe, comfy "den". You may have a dog that is more anxious when shut in the crate. If you have a small room, like a laundry room available, you could use a baby gate to block the doorway, and use that instead of a crate. We used to use a baby gate to block off the kitchen, and we left our dogs there until they got older. We basically just "puppy proofed" it, got rid of anything dangerous, etc.

By, the way, 14 months old isn't really a full grown adult, IMO. And, if you got him 3 weeks ago, he was just barely over a year old. So, let him settle in, and maybe the anxiety will get better!


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for saving the dog.

I agree with the other posters. Long walks are must. I've found that some rescue dogs don't like you looking at them when they poop. If it is safe and if your collar is very secure, try turning your head when it looks like he wants to potty. Make sure there's no traffic, other dogs, etc.. when you are turning your head.

I also agree that the dog could have some crate anxiety. I had that issue with a rescue dog. He went potty in the crate but not when he was loose in the house. If that's the case, you have to acclimate him to the crate or put him up in a safe room.

Also take him out at least once every hour and praise highly when he goes.

Be aware of reverse housetraining
Never ever scold or punish accidents.

More details on potty training here: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/potty-training-101/


----------

